# kindle sleeve



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

FYI- looks like someone else is making a fabric sleeve for the kindle with lots of patters to choose from. I already got one from the other lady on etsy selling them but here is a link if anyone is interested.

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?ref=sr_gallery_1&listing_id=21319974&ga_search_query=kindle&ga_search_type=tag_title


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow!  These are really similar to the other ones that are posted on the other thread...even some of the same fabrics and that market tote looks almost exactly the same pattern as the other one...hmmmmmm...thanks for posting!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I glanced through her sold items and don't see a single one in there.  So apparently this is a very new venture for her.  Oh wait -- it is new -- she just posted the listing today.  Gee, wonder where she got the idea?!    We'll probably see more hopping on the bandwagon.  And why not?  BorsaBella has done so well with them - I guess it's only natural for others to want to do the same.  We need to email Melissa and tell her to boast that she has the ORIGINAL Kindle bag! LOL


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I like Melissa bags better than these.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow, I just noticed this lady's bags are more expensive.  She's normally going to charge $39.99 but has a "promo special" going for $29.99.  Melissa's are only $25.00, her shipping is less, and her fabrics are prettier IMO.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

kari said:


> Wow, I just noticed this lady's bags are more expensive. She's normally going to charge $39.99 but has a "promo special" going for $29.99. Melissa's are only $25.00, her shipping is less, and her fabrics are prettier IMO.


I agree Melissa bags are prettier and a better price.


----------



## Abby (Feb 7, 2009)

I was looking at these bags last night.  The Janine King ones say they are padded for protection.  I know Janine King has been making bags and laptop bags for a long time.  I remember looking at her stuff on ebay when I was pregnant with my DS and he's 5.5 now!


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

These are pretty nice and I'm glad more people are jumping on the "bandwagon" because it gives us more choices


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Abby said:


> I was looking at these bags last night. The Janine King ones say they are padded for protection. I know Janine King has been making bags and laptop bags for a long time. I remember looking at her stuff on ebay when I was pregnant with my DS and he's 5.5 now!


Borsa Bella's state that they have padding too. Just an FYI.


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

kari said:


> I glanced through her sold items and don't see a single one in there. So apparently this is a very new venture for her. Oh wait -- it is new -- she just posted the listing today. Gee, wonder where she got the idea?!  We'll probably see more hopping on the bandwagon. And why not? BorsaBella has done so well with them - I guess it's only natural for others to want to do the same. We need to email Melissa and tell her to boast that she has the ORIGINAL Kindle bag! LOL


http://www.etsy.com/shop_sold.php?user_id=78675

I think her shop has been at etsy for a while. It looks like she has had over 6700 sales starting in 2006. The kindle items do look new however. And I agree that her items seem a bit high priced. I remember looking at her laptop bags a while ago and thought $70 for a sleeve was just too much even if featured on M.S.


----------



## Abby (Feb 7, 2009)

kari said:


> Borsa Bella's state that they have padding too. Just an FYI.


I must have missed that. I think one has foam and the other batting but either way there's padding. I'm not ordering any of them because none of the patterns call out to me so far.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Abby said:


> I must have missed that. I think one has foam and the other batting but either way there's padding. I'm not ordering any of them because none of the patterns call out to me so far.


I think it said light padding - I don't remember exactly without going back and looking. But honestly, padding must not be necessary for the Kindle if we look at the Amazon cover and the flimsy Cole Haan cases as examples.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

I have a laptop bag and a couple of wristlets from janine king...she's been on etsy and ebay for awhile.  Her items are well made.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

kari said:


> Borsa Bella's state that they have padding too. Just an FYI.


I do not need a lot of padding on mine. I want to be able to fit the K2 with the oberson cover on it. If there is too much padding I may not be able to fit the K2 with the cover on in it.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

The Borsa Bella Bag



It is here It is here and it is beautiful. I can fit my K1 in with the oberon case on it. And there is still room in the length. I think it is going to work with the K2 with a case on.  And the padding is perfect.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Anne said:


> The Borsa Bella Bag
> 
> It is here It is here and it is beautiful. I can fit my K1 in with the oberon case on it. And there is still room in the length. I think it is going to work with the K2 with a case on. And the padding is perfect.


I just posted in the other thread on this topic. Mine came today too! I love it! It's really cute and well-made. I can't test it out yet as K2 will not be here until Thursday but I think it's going to work great. Yay!!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I actually have checked out her shop many times and just prior to finding Melissa and she did not have those. I really do not like the band across the top, or whatever that is. I also think the strap looks cheap. 

I got my case from Borsa Bella today and am very impressed with the quality and detail. She can also make the strap removable if you want (she did for me). Her customer service has just been amazing and the price is so much better!


----------



## AKGirl (Feb 21, 2009)

I ordered mine from a nice lady on Etsy too.

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?ref=sr_list_17&listing_id=21134498&ga_search_query=kindle+cases&ga_search_type=tag_title

She was really nice and cutomized the case for me. I got the same color as the giraffe case but did the bear outline. I am a big bear and moose fan! She said she likes to do custom work, so this might be an option for some.

It should be here any day now!!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I actually have checked out her shop many times and just prior to finding Melissa and she did not have those. I really do not like the band across the top, or whatever that is. I also think the strap looks cheap.
> 
> I got my case from Borsa Bella today and am very impressed with the quality and detail. She can also make the strap removable if you want (she did for me). Her customer service has just been amazing and the price is so much better!


My strap was removable. I love my bag. I cannot wait to put my K2 in it. Melissa customer service is amazing and her prices are better.


----------



## avidreader8891 (Mar 11, 2009)

You know I checked out this board specifically to find out what others thought of Janine King's cases and the unkind comments that I have found here and the obvious personal bias towards Borsa Bella is a turn-off and sways me in JK's direction.

It looks to me like Borsa Bella, along with help from some members on this board, is trashing Janine King, NOT the other way around. Compare BB and JK's listings on Etsy and see for yourself. JK came out with hers just a couple of days after BB did. I don't think she could have copied anyone that fast. My guess is that hers were well in the works and BB just beat her to the punch. Another thing, take a look and you'll see that JK has been selling laptop bags and padded cases on Etsy for a long time and her Kindle cover looks very similar to her other bags. I think it's unfair to say she copied BB.

BTW Janine King is getting great feedback about her kindle covers : http://www.etsy.com/feedback_public.php?user_id=78675.

JK's covers may be $5 more but they have an extra zipper pocket (that's what the band across is, a zipper ). You don't get that with BB's bag. Also JK's look thicker and more padded. I don't understand the talk about them being so expensive. Honestly, they look like a better value to me and the fabric selection is so much better. There are at least 3 that totally love and can't choose between and I can't say that for BB's covers. There are only a few to pick from and none of them speaks to me.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

avidreader8891 said:


> You know I checked out this board specifically to find out what others thought of Janine King's cases and the unkind comments that I have found here and the obvious personal bias towards Borsa Bella is a turn-off and sways me in JK's direction.


Between your post here and on the other thread, we've got the message.... Hopefully you will join some of the other topics on the board as well.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

Dredging up a 3-week old thread (and long forgotten on page 10 of this section) looks more like damage control to me...at least the other thread was a bit more relevent (on page 4)


----------



## avidreader8891 (Mar 11, 2009)

I searched this board specifically for Janine King because I was planning to buy one of her cases.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

...as opposed to checking the feedback at the Etsy site??

FWIW, I don't mind a spirited debate, or posing a difference of opinion.  However, your posts come across as subterfuge, as you're obviously well-acquainted with Ms. King's merchandise as evidenced in the detailed information in your own posts. (A person that was "looking for info" would not have known that Ms. King's cases came out just a couple days after Borsa Bella's did - Etsy doesn't show that info.)


----------



## avidreader8891 (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm an etsy addict, (there are many of us , and I've been checking for Kindle 2 covers for awhile.  Until recently there weren't any.  I love bags and I was aware when Borsa Bella renamed her wristlet to "Kindle Bag" and I thought that quite clever.  However, I was waiting to see what designs other sellers would come out with as I wanted a  case that offered more protection than a wristlet.


----------



## avidreader8891 (Mar 11, 2009)

If you are on Etsy nearly everyday and search "kindle" you most certainly will know when a new seller offers them. You are mistaken Stargazer.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

Your comment just proves my point that you are quite familiar with Ms. King's wares and the customer feedback located there. There was no need to hunt these threads down when you knew very well the product and service she provides. Other than doing damage control, as I said before...

Nothing wrong with that, but be up front and less confrontational and there'd be a more positive response.

Just sayin'...


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

avidreader8891 said:


> ... they have an extra zipper pocket (that's what the band across is, a zipper ). You don't get that with BB's bag.


You're about to... I've been talking with her and she said she should have them ready this weekend. She sent me a pic (which I won't post, I'm not sure if it's secret!) that is a vertical Kindle bag, big enough to hold it with a cover, and with a zip pocket on the outside and a removable strap.

Stay tuned and check in with her this weekend.


----------



## avidreader8891 (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes stargazer I'm an admitted etsy addict who loves bags.  Moreover,  I had in fact been checking Janine King's feedback waiting for comments about her new Kindle bag. When I checked this morning there were several and they were all stellar, btw.  So as one last checkpoint  before making my purchase  I thought I would would visit this board to see if there were any posts from  purchasers who had received theirs. Instead I found mean spirited comments about her and her products, that were obviously coming from her competition's camp. I felt compelled to defend her.  Looks like I'm not the only one, either.


----------



## avidreader8891 (Mar 11, 2009)

Interesting post:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5075.msg109907.html#msg109907


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

avidreader8891 said:


> Interesting post:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5075.msg109907.html#msg109907


I don't think that link was needed. Both of these threads are right at the top of the board. I don't care for sellers that bad mouth each other, so am not interested in either one unless they can clean up their acts.

Personally I prefer machine washable and won't purchase a bag unless it is either machine washable or leather.


----------



## avidreader8891 (Mar 11, 2009)

I haven't seen any indication that Janine King has badmouthed Borsa Bella only that she has defended herself against Borsa Bella badmouthing her. In her etsy listings Janine King says:  


"SPECIAL NOTE: Dear valued customers, a competing seller on Etsy makes reference in her listings to “inferior, cheap foam padding”. We believe that statement is directed at our products and meant to discredit our quality. It is false and misleading as there is no substitute for foam padding when it comes to protecting electronics. Furthermore, the specialty padding we use is significantly more expensive than quilted fabric or fleece combined, which are the materials being used by the aforementioned seller."


----------



## avidreader8891 (Mar 11, 2009)

This is in Borsa Bella's listings: 

"•2 layers of BREATHABLE padding (not inferior, cheap foam padding)"

Sure sounds to me like BB is slamming Janine King's foam padding. Why else even put a statement like that in your listing?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

If these two entrepreneurs want to snipe at each other, it's their call. We are going to let it go now. Any additional posts regarding the war of words will be removed.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> If these two entrepreneurs want to snipe at each other, it's their call. We are going to let it go now. Any additional posts regarding the war of words will be removed.


Thank you Pidgeon I was hoping someone would step in and do this.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

OOOO! Very pretty. I already have a Borsa Bella one and now I have ordered one from this site. My purple RoH cover arrived for Serenity {well, addressed to me } yesterday so I ordered a purple poppies one. I like the fact that it has a zippered compartment in the front.

Patricia


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> If these two entrepreneurs want to snipe at each other, it's their call. We are going to let it go now. Any additional posts regarding the war of words will be removed.


Thank you.


----------

